
Your Own Hot Spot, and Cheap - mshafrir
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Your-Own-Hot-Spot-and-nytimes-362333608.html
======
technomancy
There's a lot of fud in here. I get unlimited data on my Nexus with free
terthering for $40 a month on T-Mobile; the mifi doesn't offer anything new.
Great to see more no-contract options of course, but the tone of the article
is really unwarranted.

~~~
Magneus
What plan is that, by the way?

I'm on the lowest Even More Plus with 500 minutes, unlimited text, unlimited
data, and it runs me $60.

~~~
technomancy
I'm on the unlimited data-only plan.

------
jbyers
We tried to buy one today. Sold out on the Virgin website.

Aside from that, I'm thrilled to see Virgin nuke the wireless data market.
Pogue is right on -- other providers are charging outrageous prices for this
service.

------
maxawaytoolong
I have the virgin MiFi and in NYC it is SLOW.

------
misterbwong
This is the first plan that had me thinking that I'd actually buy one. I've
definitely found myself in spots where I'd have liked internet access but I
don't need (tethered) internet access so badly that I would commit to a 2 year
contract. It seems this is the best of both worlds.

------
cpr
I've got one of the Verizon Mifi's but grandfathered into their unlimited data
plan (had several previous generations of Verizon USB devices) for $65/month.

I'm very happy with it. For example, I can take the train from Pittsburgh to
NYC with full connectivity all the way, which is pretty amazing. Works well on
the East coast and on the West. (Avoids paying ridiculous hotel wifi charges;
the more expensive the hotel, the higher the charge.)

And I use it when I'm in my remote office (near-beach house) in CT as my main
line. Can't really do VOIP, but otherwise it's fine (1+ Mb/s).

------
Stwerner
Is there any reason why this + the new iPod touch + Skype/google voice
wouldn't be equivalent to an iPhone that is $60 cheaper per month?

~~~
kogir
If you like to receive incoming calls, yes. You can get 1-2 days standby on an
iPhone. Good luck getting anywhere close with that combination.

~~~
Stwerner
Hm ok, didn't think of battery life...but as I have a droid right now, I'm in
the habit of plugging my phone in whenever possible.

------
symkat
Does anyone have one of this in LA (Westwood/Santa Monica/Venice area). How
are the speeds and connection stability?

------
alexqgb
I just bought one and am appalled by how bad it truly is. Connections are
obscenely slow, and that's when you can actually get them. Skype is useless,
maps are impossible, and it runs _very_ hot. The only thing truly unlimited
here is the disappointment.

------
smallegan
Had one and returned it. Slow and dropped connection often even on major
highways.

------
arethuza
I got a MiFi from 3 here in the UK to use with my iPad a couple of weeks back
- it's awesome (can use it with kids laptops, iPods and my iPad).

------
jroes
Not sure I'm sold. 3G on my iPad, iPhone in Charlotte is pretty awfully slow.
I would be scrambling for my wallet if it was 4G/3G.

~~~
joshu
It appears to be sprint, which is a different network?

------
nhebb
What does 3G speed equate to for download / upload speeds?

------
lzw
This is much better than trying to put a 3G modem in everything you carry.
Save the money, buy a portable hotspot and buy wifi devices.

now if only contractless, reasonable priced data plans were more common... and
the mifis were unlocked....

~~~
joshu
They probably are unlocked, but don't have the radios for all networks...

